# قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة



## BITAR (10 سبتمبر 2007)

* قبل الزواج*


*هو : يااااه أخيرا الحلم **هايتحقق ....*

*هي : عاوزني أبعد عنك .... ؟؟*

*هو : لأ.. و إوعي تفكري في كده ...*

*هي : إنت ... بتحبنى ؟؟*
*هو : أكييييييييييييد . *

*هي : طاب عمرك خنتنى قبل *



*كده ؟*

*هو : لأ طبعا .. بتسألى ليه ؟*

*هي : طيب ممكن تدينى بوسة ؟ *

*هو : طبعا.. و على خدك كمان .*
*هي : طيب تفتكر إنك ممكن تضربنى في يوم من الأيام ؟ *
*هو :لأ طبعا ... انا مش النوع ده من الرجالة .*
*هي : ممكن أثق فيك ؟ *

*هو : أيوه...*











*لو عاوزين تعرفوا اللى بيحصل*



*بعد الجواز ...*




*اقروا نفس الحوار من تحت لفوووووووووووووق*​


----------



## فادية (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حقيقي  جميل 
ميرسي قوي


----------



## BITAR (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

*شكرا يا فاديه على مرورك وتشجيعك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

ههههههههههههه انا مش عارفه ايه حكايتك النهارده ........ بس بجد حلوه أووووووووووووى ميرسى يا بيتر وربنا معاك .


----------



## muheb (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

مرسي يا بيتر بس الوضع مكرر


----------



## muheb (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

اسف الموضوع


----------



## gift (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي ميرسي ليك يا بيتر​


----------



## koko_nana (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة دىىىىىىىىى
انت شكلك يابيتر مجرب بنفسك عشان كدة بتتكلم بكل ثقة


----------



## *malk (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مترتب بجد الكلام

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## fullaty (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

ههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى 2*1 زى الشامبو
بس جميله ربنا يباركك يا بيتر وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههه انا مش عارفه ايه حكايتك النهارده ........ بس بجد حلوه أووووووووووووى ميرسى يا بيتر وربنا معاك .


*شكرا على المرور*
*المهم مش ايه حكايتى *
*المهم تنبسطوا*​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوة اوي ميرسي ليك يا بيتر​


*شكر ا يا gift*
*على المرور والمشاركه*​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*



koko_nana قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة دىىىىىىىىى
> انت شكلك يابيتر مجرب بنفسك عشان كدة بتتكلم بكل ثقة


*قصدك خبرة *
*هههههههههههههه*
*دا *
*انا *
*غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*



keky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا مترتب بجد الكلام
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع


*شكرا يا keky*
*على التعليق والمرور*​


----------



## BITAR (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة اوى 2*1 زى الشامبو
> 
> بس جميله ربنا يباركك يا بيتر وربنا يعوضك​


*هقولك يا فيبى*
* الموضوع لما تشوفيه *
*من ناحيه واحده *
*غير *
*ماتشوفيه من ناحيتين*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور يا فيبى يوسف*
​


----------



## mena2222 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*

*بجد تحفة 

شكرا يا جااااااااااااااامد *


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل الزواج وبعده .. بنقول وبعدة*



mena2222 قال:


> *بجد تحفة *
> 
> *شكرا يا جااااااااااااااامد *


*شكرا على المرور والمجاملة*
*تحياتى يا mena2222*​


----------



## meery (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*قبل وبعد*



> قبل الزواج
>
>
>هو : يااااه أخيرا الحلم هايتحقق ....
>هي : عاوزني أبعد عنك .... ؟؟
>هو : لأ.. و إوعي تفكري في كده ...
>هي : إنت ... بتحبني ؟؟
>هو : أكييييييييييييد .
>هي : طاب عمرك خنتني قبل كده ؟
>هو : لأ طبعا .. بتسألي ليه ؟
>هي : طيب ممكن تديني بوسة ؟
>هو : طبعا.. و على خدك كمان .
>هي : طيب تفتكر إنك ممكن تضربني في يوم من الأيام ؟
>هو :لأ طبعا ... انا مش النوع ده من الرجالة .
>هي : ممكن أثق فيك ؟
>هو : أيوه...
>
>لو عاوز تعرف اللي بيحصل
> بعد الجواز ...
>
>إقرأها من تحت
> لفوووووق


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

جامدة جامدة موووووووووووووووووووووووت ايه يا بنتى عرفتى الحاجات دى ازاى ما فيش سر بيستخبى


جميلة وخلى بالك لا تتعمل فيكى


----------



## girl of my lord (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

:t33:جااااااااااااااااااامده جداااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## meery (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> جامدة جامدة موووووووووووووووووووووووت ايه يا بنتى عرفتى الحاجات دى ازاى ما فيش سر بيستخبى
> 
> 
> جميلة وخلى بالك لا تتعمل فيكى



هههههههههههههه شكرا لمرورك يا يوحنا 
واكيد هتتعمل فيا ومش انا بس


----------



## meery (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



dolly قال:


> :t33:جااااااااااااااااااامده جداااااااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه





شكرا لمرورك


----------



## BITAR (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

*معذرة*
*وللاسف *
*الشديد*
*لى مشاركة لنفس الموضوع*
*الرابط*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29545​


----------



## meery (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



BITAR قال:


> *معذرة*
> *وللاسف *
> *الشديد*
> *لى مشاركة لنفس الموضوع*
> ...





فعلا يا بيتر بس انا فعلا مشفتش الموضوع دة يمكن عشان انا جديدة بالمنتدى ومش متابعة المواضيع كلها انا بعتذر وممكن يتحذف كمان عادى 
انا بعتذر تانى لتكرار الموضوع


----------



## gift (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*

*هههههههههههههههه
جميله اوووووووووووووى​*


----------



## BITAR (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



kokoman قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *جميله اوووووووووووووى*​


*شكلك مش متجوز *
*مادام جميله قوى*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



BITAR قال:


> *شكلك مش متجوز *
> *مادام جميله قوى*
> *هههههههههههه*​



*اجابه صحيحه 
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



kokoman قال:


> *اجابه صحيحه ​*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​


*على فكرة الاجابه دى *
*من غير الاتصال بصديق*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قبل وبعد*



BITAR قال:


> *على فكرة الاجابه دى *
> *من غير الاتصال بصديق*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​



*يبقى رأى الجمهور
ههههههههههههههه​*


----------

